# Can you post your wiawis nano tft / nano max riser picture(s) please?



## metinemre (Aug 17, 2012)

I`m about to decide for either or but i`m not sure about colours. 

I appreciate if you have one and post picture of your riser here please. 
I want to see the difference between carbon black and black matte on tft and black white gold on nano max the most.

Thank you so much.


----------



## lksseven (Mar 21, 2010)

TFT white


----------



## Gregjlongbow (Jun 15, 2016)

lksseven said:


> TFT white
> View attachment 6302267


Drool 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kevindungb (May 11, 2017)

TFT Dark ruby












Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## waxyjaywalker (Apr 10, 2013)

that's a lot of damping... you must feel nothing at all when you shoot


----------



## PregnantGuppy (Jan 15, 2011)

Coincidentally, I shoot a 27" black/white/gold Nano Max, and I just borrowed a carbon black 25" Nano TFT from a friend to try out. So I can actually send you any pictures you want.

Unfortunately, I don't have any good pictures right now, and I'm a bit busy at the moment. I'll try to get you some pictures soon, but do feel free to bug me if I end up forgetting.

In my personal opinion, I prefer the black/white/gold aesthetically. The carbon black is a gorgeous finish, but it seems a bit generic for me. I like to have something a bit more unusual, and very few companies do an aggressively styled design like the one on the Nano Max.


----------



## metinemre (Aug 17, 2012)

PregnantGuppy said:


> Coincidentally, I shoot a 27" black/white/gold Nano Max, and I just borrowed a carbon black 25" Nano TFT from a friend to try out. So I can actually send you any pictures you want.
> 
> Unfortunately, I don't have any good pictures right now, and I'm a bit busy at the moment. I'll try to get you some pictures soon, but do feel free to bug me if I end up forgetting.
> 
> In my personal opinion, I prefer the black/white/gold aesthetically. The carbon black is a gorgeous finish, but it seems a bit generic for me. I like to have something a bit more unusual, and very few companies do an aggressively styled design like the one on the Nano Max.


wow man that would be great i appreciate if you post both pictures. I really want to see how black white gold looks too. I really don`t like shiney objects everything i have is matte so i`m really wondering how shiney or non shiney bwg riser is.


----------



## PregnantGuppy (Jan 15, 2011)

Sorry, didn't get a chance to do the pictures today, and Tuesdays are my busiest day of the week, so I might only be able to get them to you by Wednesday.

In my mind, though, both risers look great. I have the Easton Contours, and even though they are matte they go pretty nicely with the glossy riser in my opinion. My sight is also a silver Sureloc, so I'm kinda stuck with a mix of glossy and non-glossy anyways. I'll try to post pictures of both risers on their own and with a full setup so you can decide. If only I still had the NS limbs I borrowed, I'd even be able to show them to you with matte limbs as well.


----------



## metinemre (Aug 17, 2012)

PregnantGuppy said:


> Sorry, didn't get a chance to do the pictures today, and Tuesdays are my busiest day of the week, so I might only be able to get them to you by Wednesday.
> 
> In my mind, though, both risers look great. I have the Easton Contours, and even though they are matte they go pretty nicely with the glossy riser in my opinion. My sight is also a silver Sureloc, so I'm kinda stuck with a mix of glossy and non-glossy anyways. I'll try to post pictures of both risers on their own and with a full setup so you can decide. If only I still had the NS limbs I borrowed, I'd even be able to show them to you with matte limbs as well.


Holding my breath!


----------



## PregnantGuppy (Jan 15, 2011)

Alright, here we go. I don't know what the attachment limit is on here, so I'll only do a few pictures per post and hope I don't get banned. It seems AT compresses the images,
so if you want the full res ones we can try to get them to you another way.

The first few pictures are the matte carbon black TFT in a fully assembled bow. I'm not a good photographer, but I tried to make it look decent.







View attachment 6309027
View attachment 6309031


----------



## PregnantGuppy (Jan 15, 2011)

Same angles and everything (or as close as I could get), but with the Nano Max this time.


----------



## PregnantGuppy (Jan 15, 2011)

Last batch is meant to show the differences in the finish by putting them in more direct lighting. Hopefully these give you a good idea of what the finish of the two risers is like.


----------



## metinemre (Aug 17, 2012)

Thank you so much!
Still can`t decide lol.

I know myself i`ll definitely shoot more barebow than full set up with stabilizers and sight, which one would you go for if you were shooting barebow a lot?


----------



## PregnantGuppy (Jan 15, 2011)

I think matte looks better for a barebow setup. Glossy looks too... refined? Processed? I don't know what the right word is  The finish on the TFT is really good, so if you're not going to use accessories it might just avoid distracting from that and let the riser shine.

Either way, though, you can't go wrong, Both are great bows


----------



## metinemre (Aug 17, 2012)

PregnantGuppy said:


> I think matte looks better for a barebow setup. Glossy looks too... refined? Processed? I don't know what the right word is  The finish on the TFT is really good, so if you're not going to use accessories it might just avoid distracting from that and let the riser shine.
> 
> Either way, though, you can't go wrong, Both are great bows


Just bought a black matte tft and rcx 100 limbs from merlin archery. 15% off black Thursday deal 

Thanks for the help to decide!


----------



## theminoritydude (Feb 11, 2013)




----------



## jwrigley (Nov 8, 2012)

Pregnant Guppy,

Slightly off topic but did you fine any noticeable difference between the Contours and other high end stabilizers?

Had my doinker platinums for a good few years now and was thinking of trying something else. Not interested in spending the money if it's all hype though.

nice risers. makes me want to replace my CXT.


----------



## PregnantGuppy (Jan 15, 2011)

jwrigley said:


> Pregnant Guppy,
> 
> Slightly off topic but did you fine any noticeable difference between the Contours and other high end stabilizers?
> 
> ...


I haven't had a chance to try out anything recent from Doinker. It's too expensive for me to get one to just try, and not a lot of people I know shoot Doinker. But the consensus between me and my friends is that the Contours and the Ramrods are very similar, so if you've tried those you should get a rough idea. The biggest difference is the mass weight; Ramrods are meant to be heavy, whereas Contours are pretty light. My understanding is that all three of these are meant to be fairly stiff rods, so in that regard they should all compare favorably.

In terms of the shooting, I love them. I got them used from a friend, so I didn't get to pick the exact sizes I would have liked, but they work fantastic. Significantly better than my old Fivics CEX5's that went yellow instead of white from being so old  The bow reacts much more cleanly. I was also able to find the exact balance I wanted with the adjustable v-bar, which I'm pretty happy about.

And thanka! I really like them, too. Honestly, if you like the CXT, you should at least try the Max, whether it's an Inno Max or a Nano Max. What I liked about the CXT was its reaction; it likes to jump a little bit and give you a bit of extra feedback. The Max series just emphasizes that, and I love that. Unfortunately, while I thought the TFT would also do this, it turns out that it instead goes for a more passive reaction, which I didn't quite like as much. It's a shame, specially since it's such a gorgeous bow. Honestly, I really wish I'd kept my old CXT, even if it was mostly sentimental; it was a great bow. There's a reason W&W still sells it after ~6 years


----------



## theminoritydude (Feb 11, 2013)

8 years.


----------



## PregnantGuppy (Jan 15, 2011)

Yeah, I forget exactly when it came out. 2010, I think? Or was it the 2010 series, which means it came out 2009? Either way, great riser


----------



## theminoritydude (Feb 11, 2013)

I owned the first one in Singapore. Then I discovered the dirty secret to their consistency in limb alignment....... 

“Well played W&W”, I thought to myself.


----------



## damiaan (Feb 17, 2014)

theminoritydude said:


> ...the dirty secret to their consistency in limb alignment.......
> 
> “Well played W&W”, I thought to myself.


The metal shims are not the same thickness and are selected to make sure the limb pockets are parallel?
or am I missing the target here?


----------



## theminoritydude (Feb 11, 2013)

You got half of it there.


----------



## britts1s (Mar 23, 2016)

Just received my new CXT (Black, Gold, White Special Edition) and it is jewelry. I shoot barebow and had a hard time deciding between the Nano Max, TFT and CXT but went with the CXT 27 inch. Have not shot is as yet but my string should be done today and hope to start tuning. 

Anyone have any subjective comparisons between the Max and CFT?


----------



## PregnantGuppy (Jan 15, 2011)

theminoritydude said:


> You got half of it there.


Would be nice of you to let us know. Sounds pretty interesting



britts1s said:


> JAnyone have any subjective comparisons between the Max and CFT?


I assume you mean the TFT? I alluded to it a bit before, but the Nano Max is much more dynamic, whereas the TFT is more passive. The TFT felt much more like the Faktor that I borrowed this summer; it just does its job but doesn't react much. I personally prefer more feedback out of my bow, so the Nano Max is more to my liking. In terms of your CXT, the Max will give you even more feedback, so if you liked the responsiveness of the CXT then the MAX will be good. I haven't shot a CXT in too long, though, so I don't have a direct comparison between the CXT and the TFT.


----------



## theminoritydude (Feb 11, 2013)

Scrutinize the limb bolt bushing.


----------



## damiaan (Feb 17, 2014)

theminoritydude said:


> Scrutinize the limb bolt bushing.


excentric?

Don't have a cxt laying around only a TF apecs


----------

